

This dress that might be white and gold or black and blue - sunasra
http://www.businessinsider.in/The-internet-is-losing-its-composure-over-this-dress-that-might-be-white-and-gold-or-black-and-blue/articleshow/46390980.cms

======
Millennium
I can see how a white-and-gold dress, shot under strong blue light, might look
a lot like the dress in the picture. But the lighting in the picture itself is
clearly not blue: there are several white objects very close to the dress -one
is right next to it, in the lower left corner- and they all look white. This
dress does not. Unless they're painting the dress with lasers or something,
the white objects should show some blue tinting, and it doesn't seem likely
that they're using lasers here.

Perhaps we are seeing a splice of two images: a white-and-gold dress, shot
under blue light, and a more typically-lit department store. Cut the dress out
from the blue room, paste it into the store, and voila.

But unless they're using a trick along those lines, the dress is black and
blue.

